# Swimming sideways



## Den (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello, I think I have a sick turttle.... now is swimming sideways and i know that maybe has a pulmonar sick.... do you know what to do? I need to isolate it? Currently is living with other 3 turttles... they are trachemys scrypta.

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## ascott (Apr 28, 2014)

What species of turtle? How old is the turtle? How long have you had the turtle? So the turtle is swimming sideways? Are you able to share a pic of the turtle with us?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Den:
Yes, you should separate the sick turtle from the others. Try to set him up in a smaller 'hospital' tank with warmer water. It might be a good idea to have only shallow water so he doesn't have to swim. Swimming sideways, or lop-sided sometimes means the turtle is suffering from pneumonia.


----------



## Den (Apr 30, 2014)

The specie is trachemys scripta elegans, the turtle is male and is around 7 years....


----------



## Den (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm adding pictures...


----------



## Den (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks! I already separated the turtle.... but i think he should go to the doctor, isn't it? Sometime more to do mean while?


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2014)

What size of tank is that....from the pics it appears to be overcrowded for the size...also, if the size is not large enough then the turtles will be more likely to be hostile towards one another....and bullying can occur with negative results to the overall health of the turtle(s).


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2014)

and when you say swims sideways, does this mean it moves sideways like a crab does or does it mean he is swimming and turning his head to look at the other turtles as he swims ---making sure he stays clear of the other turtles...


----------



## Den (Apr 30, 2014)

Seems to be overcrowded... but it is not.... they usually like to be together even more when I appear near to them..... with swims sideway i mean that the turtle is not stable in both sides, he swims like in only one side, thats way in the photos the turtle moves in his right side (1st and 3rd picture)... and if you can see in the 3rd picture, his front leg is hidded due to he cannot swim by his left side...


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2014)

Can you provide a video....I apologize, but I am having a really hard time visualizing what the turtle is doing....in the last pic it appears he is being pushed downward by the other tortoise....


----------



## abclements (May 1, 2014)

I know absolutely nothing about water turtles, but @ascott what I think he is trying to get at, is that turtle only uses his right legs to swim and doesn't use his left one's at all.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2014)

When a turtle has water in a lung (pneumonia), it causes him to tilt as he swims.


----------



## ascott (May 1, 2014)

So is the turtle "tilting" or swimming "sideways"? Ugh....it can make a difference, this is why I am asking


----------



## Den (May 1, 2014)

The turtle is tilting... is the right word


----------



## mikeh (May 1, 2014)

Den said:


> The turtle is tilting... is the right word


I think the term is swimming/floating lop sided. Pneumonia can be the cause.


----------



## mikeh (May 1, 2014)

mikeh said:


> I think the term is swimming/floating lop sided. Pneumonia can be the cause.



Pneumonia starts with lop sided swimming and progresses into gasping for air when breathing. By that time it mat be too late. I would seek a reptile vet. Antibiotic injections should NOT be administered to rear legs.


----------



## Den (May 1, 2014)

I have the turtle separated from the others with shallow water at 82.4F (28°C)... the temperature is ok? Or should be warmer?


----------



## ascott (May 3, 2014)

Ah...then Yvonne and Mikeh have it bang on....I would make sure that the water stays at 80 f and that the tort can bring their temp up higher with a basking spot....wait to see what the others think as well, as I am not as experienced in turtles as they....


----------

